# Powerful and qualified component set needed



## srool (May 29, 2009)

Hello !

A friend of mine has Hertz Hi-Energy XL (HSK165XL), running with Celestra FA2150X ( 2X180RMS @ 4 ohms).
He wants to upgrade the set to something which is more qualified even at high volume, with at least the same loudness or even more. 
I offered him to add another midbass in the door (from the reasen that 2 elements would be much more efficient than 1) but he wants to leave it as a last option (if a powerful and qualified set won't be found)
His budget is 1000$, (which can be less in Israel due to taxes and shipping). The sets I wanted to hear about are:

Rainbow Power- Its more of his budget. I heard only the tweeters and they're great, how is the midbass and does it shows a decent improvement in power and qualiti comparing to the Herts ?

CDT- ES62iUS, ES-620GOLD, HD-620GOLD- Never heard them, Just looks much morer powerful than any others powerful.

JL Audio ZR650 CSI

JBL 660GTI

Focal KRX2- Heard only the older K2P, They sound great, But I'm wondering if they would handle this much power.

He also considered SPL elements like the Hertz SPL show, But I doubt how is their detail and other qualiti performance comparing the the HSK which is more quality oriented.
As for the double midbass option: He has an offer to have 4 Seas Lotus Reference midbass with Scanspeak Illuminator D3004/6020-00 tweeter for about 600$, so if any comparison between one of the sets and this bundle can be made, I'd be glad to hear
The amplifier can be changed if needed
I'd be glad to hear your thoughts and if tou have any other sets to offer


----------



## Auto Enhancers (Apr 9, 2012)

I would look into Audison. If he is happy with the hertz speakers he will love the Audison stuff. 


My **** always works sometimes.


----------



## srool (May 29, 2009)

The Voce is nice set but not powerful as the HSK 165 XL, and the thesis are way too expensive.


----------



## deetwo (Jul 5, 2012)

Audison/Hertz, Morel, or image dynamics gets my vote.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Morel all the way for me as well!


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Curious, what doesnt he like about the HSK 165 XL as I just recently installed them as well


----------



## srool (May 29, 2009)

It's not that he doesn't like them. He wants to move on to something better.
The Hertz's midbass is powerful but not so detailed as higher level speakers like the ML1600 or L6SE for example, so he wants better quality without losing the loudness of the HSK 165 XL, which is loud.
He listen to music at very high levels, not high bass but generally high volume.


----------

